

Ask HN: Idea for startup. Lets Help our mothers using a pc - dudurocha

Hello Guys.<p>Today I was studing for my finals, and my mother called me. She wanted to burn some pics she took in a trip for europe inside a dvd. So she called me and was some kind of a painfull eexperience.
I know you guys have been through this. She started asking so many things, and in each alert window she asked what to do. And when I asked her the location of the folder she put the pictures, she could'nt find it. Well, in the end she almost cried for not fiding the folder again. Well, I think all of you understand what I am saying.<p>I was wondering, Why not make a web app where our mothers ( by mothers I mean the majority of women 40+ years old, or man in the same age, that are not very tech savvy), could log in, and connect with some guy in his twenties that could get remote access and control of her pc, and help her in a webcam. This guy could be his son, or any guy who wanted to get some cash.
We could charge the mothers by our or a monthly fee, and pay our guys by our.<p>So, what you think about this idea? What are the technological challenges, and business chalenges? Do you know anyone who already do or will do this?<p>Thank you for your time and feedback! =)<p>Ps. Sorry about the not so plain english. I'm a skilled reader, but not so good writer.
======
riffmaster
It's good idea. I know a couple of companies that do Windows Support this way.
Even Norton does Virus cleaning this way. But, how easy/hard is it to going to
be for them to login/register to your site , create an account and make
payments themselves ? It gets harder for them to enter credit card numbers
online and I don't think you can provide support for that.

------
eps
There you go - <http://www.crossloop.com> \- exactly what you described.

------
francisrmd
This is a great idea. We'd love to help. MySocialVenture.com

